# gas/odor



## NotToGood (Jan 17, 2003)

I’ve been dealing with gas/odor symptoms for the last 10 years. My doctor put me on some pancreatic enzymes that I take with each meal. After the meal I take a couple capsules of Mint Asure that I picked up at the drugstore. He also put me on 10 mg Elavil that I took in the morning for the first few days but didn’t really need it after the first week. I’m now feeling 100% better. Hope this helps


----------

